# Best way to get a job in Adu Dhabi?



## Scotte

Hi, 

Following a recent holiday to the UAE I am keen to relocate to Abu Dhabi with my wife and kids. I'm prepared my CV and I ready to start applying for jobs. I've registered with various sites (bayt, etc) and applied for a few jobs through them (it doesn't look like applications move at a fast pace in the UAE as I initally applied over a week ago and my application hasn't even been viewed yet!). 

However, my question is around recuitment agencies. Are there recruitment agencies in AD that work in a similar way to the UK? IE you send your CV to them and they will actively try to find a suitable job for you (along with the persistent calls)?

I'm an IT professional currently working as a Solution Architect in the financial sector so any agencies that specialise in IT jobs would be preferable.

Does anyone have any advice or recomendations?

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## mad sam

Hey Scotti,

Out of my modest experience in UAE/Abu Dhabi, the best and fastest way to get a job is to know someone personally, who can introduce you through his/her public relationships to recruiters and employers.

Regards.

Sam


----------



## Scotte

mad sam said:


> Hey Scotti,
> 
> Out of my modest experience in UAE/Abu Dhabi, the best and fastest way to get a job is to know someone personally, who can introduce you through his/her public relationships to recruiters and employers.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Sam


Thanks for the reply Sam. I suspected as much. I guess it'll take me longer than I thought to get a job out in AD.


----------



## shameemjamal

*request*

can you help me to get a job in Abudhabi , if u can help me please contact me by : [email protected]


----------

